# Pulmonary Vein Angiogram??



## lenamarie73 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All,
Does anyone know if code 93541 covers the pulmonary veins??  

I feel soooo confused!


----------



## Davistm (Oct 16, 2008)

No.  93541 is for an injection [during cardiac catheterization] in the pulmonary arteries which carry deoxygenated blood from the right ventricle [through the pulmonary valve] to the lungs.  

The pulmonary veins carry oxygenated blood from the lungs to the left atrium.  I have never encountered a cardiac catheterization where angiography was done or attempted,

Terry Davis
CPC


----------

